# Don't Ask Me Why: Chapter 25, Part II



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

The day after, Tanya had her dress rehearsal with her chamber singers, and Alex came there too. It worked out splendidly, and Tanya's professor, Dr. Johnson, applauded her work greatly.
"What a privilege we have to sing new choral music here at our university! Thank you for sharing this piece with us, Tanya!"
"It's a pleasure!" she smiled brightly. "I want to thank Alex too, for making this all possible." She gestured to him, and he bowed as everyone clapped. Alex came privately to her afterwards to express his own gratitude.
"Oh, it's nothing Alex, I'm just so glad you could do this for me!"
"You are a great musician to work with, Tanya, I feel your passion for this music greatly."
"Thanks, Alex," she smiled. "You are a passionate musician too, and I guess we understand each other better that way."
"Indeed."
"How strange... I feel so... normal, when I'm performing music, but somehow all the stress suddenly hits me again after I stop..." Tanya put her hand up to her head. "Already getting another headache."
"Ah, be careful then, take some rest today and tomorrow. By the way... I think you are an outstanding singer with the Orchestra."
"Oh thank you! Yeah, I guess I never talked with you there, but I'm thrilled to do the performance. Imagine what a lift off of my shoulders it will be to have both concerts out of the way!"
"Indeed! Take care, Tanya!" Alex left her alone.
Tanya took some medicine for her headache, and went home for the day. She was about finished with all her research, and her fifty page paper just needed a little bit more of a touch-up before it was due Friday.
"Ah, won't it be good for it all to end?" she said aloud to herself as she sat on her bed, typing her paper.
"It sure will," Marcus stepped through the room. Tanya's eyes flashed.
"What do you want?" she said cautiously.
"I hope you aren't too busy, for once."
"Or you..." she said darkly.
"I just wanted to talk to you about something... will you let me?"
"Ok..."
"Well, I just wanted to say I acted wrongly when I snapped at you a while back. I didn't mean to."
Tanya said nothing.
"It's just certain ideas... get in my head," he continued. "I can't control it somehow."
"Perhaps you need to see a psychologist?"
"That's a cold way of looking at it, Tanya," Marcus was slightly offended.
"But I'm serious."
Marcus stared at her. "I'm not to blame for everything, you know."
"No, you aren't..."
Marcus was confused.
"Well, I hope you accept my apology."
"I do..."
"Good," he sighed.
"But you need to stop working on that composition first."
His eyes flashed. "What has that to do with it?"
"Everything!" Tanya raised her voice. "It's a waste of time! How can I possibly live around a guy that does that day in and day out without speaking to his own fiance! Maybe we should postpone getting married..."
This all came out of Tanya's mouth so fast that she didn't catch it. Marcus was mortified.
"I will change! I don't want you to go!" he came up close to her on the bed. "You know I love you!"
"You love music more..." Tanya said icily.
"... So do you..." he replied icily back.
Tanya's blue eyes flashed. "Isn't there room in life to do what we want, and not be caged by the other? You have caged me in first! I have no where to go but to go to music!" she said with emotion. "I want to do what I want with my life! You're not going to control me!"
Marcus frowned. "Where has my Tanya gone? She's gone to the devil..." talking more to himself, he turned and walked out of the room, slamming the door.
In that moment, Tanya swore that she would have her revenge on Marcus.


----------

